#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Would you like to be a Thai citizen?

## DrAndy

this has some interest to long term stayers

the last sentence tells you that after 10 years of Permanent Resident status, you can become a citizen




> *In order to apply to become a Thai Permanent Resident, you  must meet the following criteria:* 
> You must have had a Thai non-immigrant visa  for at least  three years prior to the submission of your application.  Holders of multiple  NON-Immigrant visas can not apply. You must have 3  consecutive yearly  extensions in order to qualify.You must be a holder of a non-immigrant visa at the time of submitting your application.You must be able to meet one of these categories to  apply for PR status in Thailand:
> Investment category (minumum 3 - 10 Mil. Baht investment in Thailand)Working/ Business categorySupport a family or Humanity Reasons  category: In this category, you must  have a relationship with a Thai  citizen or an alien who already posses a residence  permit as a husband  or wife; father or mother; or a guardian of a Thai child  under 20 years  of age.Expert / academic categoryOther categories as determined by Thai Immigration					 You should note that the list of required  documents for the  application depends on the category under which the  application is made.
>  					  Once your application for Thai Permanent Residency  is approved,  a residence blue book is issued to you. You must then  register your place  of residence in Thailand  at the local Amphur and  obtain a house card. A week after the receipt of your  residence  certificate you can then apply for an alien book (red book) at the   local police station, which is the equivalent of the Thai national ID  card. You  must re-register there every year. 
>  					 The Residency Permit  itself never expires, unless revoked. To be able to leave  the country  and return to Thailand,  however, requires you to apply for a re-entry  permit (endorsement).
> 					  					 You can file an application to become a Thai  naturalized citizen after holding  Permanent Resident status in Thailand   for 10 consecutive years.

----------


## taxexile

i believe that a non returnable application fee of something like 300,000b has to be paid on application. 

cant see any benefit in this whatsoever.

----------


## adzt1

No thanks

----------


## AUSSIE EXPAT

^ and ^^ I tend to agree.

If the place was more farang friendly and corruption was seriously addressed a few may make the effort.

I've spent enough here thanks..

----------


## chitown

IS there a requirement too undergo a lobotomy to get citizenship? I mean, I am sure they would want people granted citizenship to assimilate and that would certainly help.

----------


## Gerbil

^ Yes there is, but they make an exception for Aussies & Seppos.  :bunny3:

----------


## Loy Toy

I travel quite regularly overseas and at a moments notice and if I was to have such permanent resident status here I must then apply for an exit visa which sometimes takes 3-4 days.

If I do not apply for an exit visa and leave the kingdom I immediately will lose that status. 

It all seems far too complicated to me and when I speak to any immigration official they agree.

----------


## AUSSIE EXPAT

> IS there a requirement too undergo a lobotomy to get citizenship?


I think it's assumed you've already had it by coming here in the first place...

----------


## Loy Toy

> I think it's assumed you've already had it by coming here in the first place...


Never had the clap mate.  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Answer: No

Why would anyone want to?

----------


## AUSSIE EXPAT

> Originally Posted by AUSSIE EXPAT
> 
> I think it's assumed you've already had it by coming here in the first place...
> 
> 
> Never had the clap mate.


I got a round of applause in a school play once........

----------


## The Muffinman

> You must be able to meet one of these categories to apply for PR status in Thailand: Investment category (minumum 3 - 10 Mil. Baht investment in Thailand) Working/ Business category


Oh Jaysus, go fuck yourself you greedy cunts.

----------


## BobR

> i believe that a non returnable application fee of something like 300,000b has to be paid on application. 
> 
> cant see any benefit in this whatsoever.



Being a taxexile is the main advantage I can see, I very much resent having to file an American tax return every year and even more resent being expected to tell those bastards about my bank account here.  (Americans are required to report any bank accounts over the petty amount of 10,000 usd and supposedly the US is finding ways to get foreign banks to rat us off).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I know a couple of people who have PR status. It's the usual Thai way of pay and you shall receive.

----------


## misskit

> i believe that a non returnable application fee of something like 300,000b has to be paid on application. 
> 
> cant see any benefit in this whatsoever.


I had never considered permanent residence because of the expense. Looks as though that's changed.

The link in the op states application fee to be 7,600 baht. 

If this is true, I'll give it a go.

----------


## taxexile

> Being a taxexile is the main advantage I can see, I very much resent having to file an American tax


thats a good point, being a thai citizen would take you out of the us tax system.

but simply having permanent thai residence is not the same as having thai citizenship, that takes another 10 years.

----------


## FailSafe

If the possibility of holding dual citizenship (US/Thai) existed I wold be very interested due to the business advantages (especially land ownership)- I wouldn't want to expatriate from the States entirely as it's possible I might want to live there at some point in the future. 

Considering the time-frame and the hoops that have to be jumped through, I don't see it happening regardless, though.

----------


## Zooheekock

> The link in the op states application fee to be 7,600 baht.


 Yes, that's what you pay to apply but actually getting the residency book costs 100,000 if you're married to a Thai and double that if you're not. I'm sure I read that you need to pass the Por Hok Thai proficiency exam, too.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Would you like to be a Thai citizen?


What would be the point in that?
No reason then to visit the cheeky border town bordellos and their foxy minxes.
Nope - I love my visa runs.

----------


## benbaaa

Too old for hoopjumping Olympics.

----------


## Patrick

> If the possibility of holding dual citizenship (US/Thai) existed I wold be very interested due to the business advantages (especially land ownership)- I wouldn't want to expatriate from the States entirely as it's possible I might want to live there at some point in the future. 
> 
> Considering the time-frame and the hoops that have to be jumped through, I don't see it happening regardless, though.


If you become a Thai citizen there is no requirement to give up your U.S. Nationality - neither Country has any law against Dual Citizenship and you can keep both Passports.

Patrick

----------


## Patrick

> I travel quite regularly overseas and at a moments notice and if I was to have such permanent resident status here I must then apply for an exit visa which sometimes takes 3-4 days.
> 
> If I do not apply for an exit visa and leave the kingdom I immediately will lose that status. 
> 
> It all seems far too complicated to me and when I speak to any immigration official they agree.


It's not complicated at all.

If you have Thai Permanent Residence and travel regularly you simply need to get a Multiple Re-entry Permit which is valid for any number of exits / re-entries for one year.

Patrick

----------


## rawlins

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> Would you like to be a Thai citizen?
> 
> 
> What would be the point in that?
> No reason then to visit the cheeky border town bordellos and their foxy minxes.
> Nope - I love my visa runs.


I will not be able to get a non immigrant-O any more from within the UK purely based on having a child in Thailand. Have to be married now but I have never been a fan of forced marriages... So, every time back from work now I will have to endure the hardship of a night out in Pnom Penh if I am there more than 30 days... :Smile: 

I know I can get 14 days on a day visa run or 7 days at the local immigration office but where is the fun in that?

Back on topic, I definitely wouldn't give up UK citizenship to become a Thai citizen. Like Failsafe says, dual citizenship may sound appealing.

 :UK:

----------


## Loy Toy

> If you have Thai Permanent Residence and travel regularly you simply need to get a Multiple Re-entry Permit which is valid for any number of exits / re-entries for one year.


My business partner has PR status and every time he leaves the Kingdom he has to apply for an exit visa which he says is a pain in the bum as this process takes a few days to happen.

He also informed me that he is unable to apply for a multiple entry visa.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Is there any benefit in being married to a well paid professional rather than a BG?

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> If you have Thai Permanent Residence and travel regularly you simply need to get a Multiple Re-entry Permit which is valid for any number of exits / re-entries for one year.
> 
> 
> My business partner has PR status and every time he leaves the Kingdom he has to apply for an exit visa which he says is a pain in the bum as this process takes a few days to happen.
> 
> He also informed me that he is unable to apply for a multiple entry visa.


That's strange, why is he "unable to apply"?. I must admit I have not travelled for several months but I used to easily get Multiple Re-entry Visas / Endorsements up until last year - the last time I applied - and I have seen no announcements as to any change in the system.

Patrick

----------


## Patrick

> Back on topic, I definitely wouldn't give up UK citizenship to become a Thai citizen. Like Failsafe says, dual citizenship may sound appealing.


Again, neither U.K. nor Thailand has any law against Dual Citizenship.

Patrick

----------


## Loy Toy

> I must admit I have not travelled for several months but I used to easily get Multiple Re-entry Visas / Endorsements up until last year


Patrick, do you have PR status? 

you may well be correct but I have seen his PR booklet which looks very much like a Thai passport and he insists he has to submit this booklet for official immigration clearance every time he leaves the Kingdom.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

When I got PR status here in the Philippines, many posters commented that it was extremely difficult, some said near impossible, to get PR status in Thailand. Is that no longer true? It took me a couple of hundred dollars, minimal hassle since my wife handled the paperwork through her network of contacts, and took a month or so. I don't need any exit visa, or similar paperwork, to come and go. I believe the Philippines has a similar deal, that after five years as a PR, you can apply for citizenship. But, I would gain nothing, other than the right to own land, which is well-covered by my wife's dual citizen status. As a PR, I already qualify for the Philippines health insurance system (even though since my family and I all have US health insurance, I don't really need it). I also qualify for the Philippine senior citizen program, which gets me 20% off of medical bills, prescription meds, some foodstuffs, and gets me into the movies free on weekdays. Becoming a dual citizen wouldn't help my US tax status since I have a government pension, and they take out federal tax before they deposit my monthly payment.

----------


## DrB0b

As far as I know all PR and citizenship applications have been on hold since the coup. I may be wrong but I was told by immigration here in CM that there was no point in applying at the moment as the authorities would just take the money and forget about it.




> Again, neither U.K. nor Thailand has any law against Dual Citizenship.


This is true, the Thai law was changed a few years ago although many are unaware of this. However there is also this;




> *Section 15.* Section 17 of the Nationality Act B.E. 2508 shall be repealed and
>  replaced by the following:
> 
>  “Section 17.  With respect to a person who has Thai nationality, by reason of his  having been born within the Thai  Kingdom of an alien father or mother,  his Thai
>  nationality may be revoked if it appears that:
> 
> (1) He has  resided in a foreign country, of which his father or mother has or used  to have nationality, for a consecutive period of more than five years as  from the day of his becoming sui juris;
> 
>  (2) There is  evidence to show that he makes use of the nationality of his father,  mother, or of a foreign nationality, or that he has an active interest  in the nationality of his father, mother, or in a foreign nationality;

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> I must admit I have not travelled for several months but I used to easily get Multiple Re-entry Visas / Endorsements up until last year
> 
> 
> Patrick, do you have PR status? 
> 
> you may well be correct but I have seen his PR booklet which looks very much like a Thai passport and he insists he has to submit this booklet for official immigration clearance every time he leaves the Kingdom.


Yes, I've had Thai PR for over 35 years.

The book which looks like a Thai Passport (a Red book) is the Alien Registration Book ใบสำคัญคนต่างด้าว, which every PR has but he should also have another book called "Certificate of Residence" ใบสำคัญถิ่นที่อยู่ (mine is white but I think newer ones are a different colour).

When I apply for a Re-entry Permit I submit the Alien Registration Book, the Certificate of Residence plus my UK Passport to Immigration and both the Certificate of Residence and my Passport are stamped with the Re-entry Permit / Endorsement, nothing is entered in the Alien Registration book.

I have no idea why your friend is restricted to a Single Entry Re-entry Permit - never heard of that situation at all.

Patrick

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> If you have Thai Permanent Residence and travel regularly you simply need to get a Multiple Re-entry Permit which is valid for any number of exits / re-entries for one year.
> 
> 
> My business partner has PR status and every time he leaves the Kingdom he has to apply for an exit visa which he says is a pain in the bum as this process takes a few days to happen.
> 
> He also informed me that he is unable to apply for a multiple entry visa.


Interesting, sounds like the usual case of laws being applied differently.....

I'm not contradicting what you say because different application is all too common but the guy sitting next to me has PR and he has no such issue In fact last Thursday he left the office and said "See you tomorrow", then when I arrived the next day he was already on a plane to NZ as someone had died. He has no such issue with re-entry permits.

I'm just too lazy to apply and as someone else said, I can't be arsed with the hoopjumping Olympics.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ I'm sure under special circumstances the relevent immigration officer can stamp a clearance as it only takes a few seconds in reality.

I too have been considering applying for PR status but at the end of the day I do not receive any real benefits over my present WP status.

----------


## Bobcock

No special stamp, he has a re-entry visa that allows him to go any time as Patrick has confirmed he has.

----------


## Patrick

> When I got PR status here in the Philippines, many posters commented that it was extremely difficult, some said near impossible, to get PR status in Thailand. Is that no longer true? It took me a couple of hundred dollars, minimal hassle since my wife handled the paperwork through her network of contacts, and took a month or so. I don't need any exit visa, or similar paperwork, to come and go. I believe the Philippines has a similar deal, that after five years as a PR, you can apply for citizenship. But, I would gain nothing, other than the right to own land, which is well-covered by my wife's dual citizen status. As a PR, I already qualify for the Philippines health insurance system (even though since my family and I all have US health insurance, I don't really need it). I also qualify for the Philippine senior citizen program, which gets me 20% off of medical bills, prescription meds, some foodstuffs, and gets me into the movies free on weekdays. Becoming a dual citizen wouldn't help my US tax status since I have a government pension, and they take out federal tax before they deposit my monthly payment.


It's not impossible but it certainly takes time - a minimum of 3 years on an approved Visa type - plus evidence of quite substantial Tax payments, contribution to Thai society etc. etc. - plus there is a Quota of 100 applicants per Nationality per year and the window for applications is open only for a week or so at the end of each year.

No PR applications were approved for about 5 tears but I understand that some have recently been released.

The deal in the Philippines is clearly much better than that offered in Thailand by the way. There are no special benefits - or even benefits on a par with a Thai National - unless one counts the ability to enter National Parks and similar facilities at the Thai price .... but even a Thai Drivers Licence will get you that privilege in some instances.

Patrick

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I had lived here for over a decade on a Balikbayan visa - basically means you're married to a Filipina with citizenship other than Philippines, or a dual national. Under that visa, I only had to exit once a year, but I eventually got tired of even doing that. It was surprisingly easy, given my wife's wide netwiork of contacts. Just knowing I can leave whenever I want, or not leave at all, is kind of nice.

----------


## Deboer

7600 is still the application fee, once you get it it is around 91000 baht for married foreigners and 191.000 for non married foreigners, just got this info straight from immi this morning. they also mentioned that it is still a very lengthy process. That's what I have been told at our local immigration office here.

----------


## Blue water dreaming

> ^ Yes there is, but they make an exception for Aussies & Seppos.


They welcome your type at a reduced rate. It gives them a reason to feel superior.

----------


## raycarey

> Yes, I've had Thai PR for over 35 years.


would you mind outlining the benefits (in your experience) of PR status?

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> Yes, I've had Thai PR for over 35 years.
> 
> 
> would you mind outlining the benefits (in your experience) of PR status?


The only real material benefit is that I do not have to do "Visa runs" or renew any Visa, nor do I have to do the 90 Day reporting.

Apart from having to extend my Certificate of Residence at the local Police Station every 5 years I need have no contact with Thai authorities whatsoever - unless I need to leave the Country of course.

The other less obvious benefit is that I have far more "security of stay" than any other Farang on some type of Visa - even with a Retirement Visa the conditions can change from year-to-year and you could find yourself ineligible for Annual renewal - if the Financial requirements (amount of money in the bank / monthly Pension received) change for example, which they have done in the past. I don't have that worry.

Patrick

----------


## raycarey

^
interesting.

thanks for your reply.

----------


## taxexile

so summing it all up, after working here and paying tax for at least 3 years, or for investing between 3 and 10 million baht here, i can, after paying the paltry sum of around 100,000-200,000 baht, go through a lengthy application process that may or may not be successful depending on the whim of the officials,  and take a test in my thai language skills, if i am succesful, i will be given yet another coloured, book the possession of which will will relieve me of the onerous task of reporting to immigration for 5 minutes every 90 days.

foreigners can never be thais, however much we pay or however many little books they give (sell) us.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'm sure I read that you need to pass the Por Hok Thai proficiency exam, too.


You do, but I know damn well you don't need to pass it if you've paid the right monkey.

----------


## Boon Mee

> . There are no special benefits - or even benefits on a par with a Thai National - unless one counts the ability to enter National Parks and similar facilities at the Thai price .... but even a* Thai Drivers Licence will get you that privilege in some instances.
> * 
> Patrick


In every instance I've ever tried it it's worked.  The Thai Driver's License and, as a backup, a copy of the Tabien Baan Leung have done the job.  Gets the "Thai Residence Rate" at hotels as well that have that feature.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Being a taxexile is the main advantage I can see, I very much resent having to file an American tax
> 			
> 		
> 
> thats a good point, being a thai citizen would take you out of the us tax system.
> 
> but simply having permanent thai residence is not the same as having thai citizenship, that takes another 10 years.


Err, you may well be eligible to apply for citizenship after ten years of PR but that is a far cry from actually obtaining it. I know of a chap who has set his sights on this and has been in the process for nigh on 3 years and it's still unresolved. I think it would be easier to climb Everest, join the Magic Circle and become the Worshipful Master of a Masonic Lodge.

----------


## Boon Mee

> become the Worshipful Master of a Masonic Lodge.


That's not hard to do.  Simply memorize a few bits of rote and proceed thru the Chairs.  Takes maybe 5-7 years.

----------


## Blue water dreaming

> IS there a requirement too undergo a lobotomy to get citizenship? I mean, I am sure they would want people granted citizenship to assimilate and that would certainly help.





> ^ Yes there is, but they make an exception for Aussies & Seppos.


And especially for Gerbils. It gives the Thais someone to feel superior to.

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Permanent residency means only residency. Citizenship however means a lot more. Allegiance to the flag, the government, and more. 
Many countries do not allow dual citizenship, but even so exchanging even a small part of my birthright for Thai citizenship?
Not even a slim possibility.....ever!
Imagine having to tell someone you're Thai. Nope...no, not ever, no way, no how..no!

----------


## DrAndy

> You do, but I know damn well you don't need to pass it if you've paid the right monkey.


did you mean "money"?

----------


## DrAndy

well, the possibilities are there, the advantages clear as are any disadvantages

Maybe it will be easier in the future, maybe the bureaucrats will brush away the debris but...

----------


## superman

> The link in the op states application fee to be 7,600 baht.


Wouldn't a farang woman be exempt in the same way she doesn't have to show money to get an annual extension of stay ?

----------


## bobo746

*Would you like to be a Thai citizen?

NO.
*

----------


## Phuketrichard

i have  a few friends that got the permanent staus years ago.  To get now is a real pain in the ass an a hell of a backlog.  Had a few friends that were in process years ago and they stopped issuing them when Taksin got booted out.

They had to also sing the Anthem in Thai and go thru  question and answers in Thai

----------


## benbaaa

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> You do, but I know damn well you don't need to pass it if you've paid the right monkey.
> 
> 
> did you mean "money"?


I think he meant _paid the right monkey with the right amount of money_.

----------


## Carrabow

> this has some interest to long term stayers
> 
> the last sentence tells you that after 10 years of Permanent Resident status, you can become a citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In order to apply to become a Thai Permanent Resident, you must meet the following criteria:* 
> ...


 

Classic Doc,


Are you a Thai Citizen? I know you got a gold book.

Whoopy!

----------


## Boon Mee

> They had to also sing the Anthem in Thai and go thru  question and answers in Thai


Nothing wrong with those requirements as most countries expect one to be versed in their language to a certain degree.  Think the requirement for singing  the National Anthem has been dropped - not positive on that but even if it hasn't, have you noticed that it's not real long.

----------


## Looper

If citizenship involved relinquishing your western passport you would need your head examined to apply.




> Is there any benefit in being married to a well paid professional rather than a BG?


No stale spunk taste when you give her a welcome home kiss when she gets back from work.

----------


## misskit

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> The link in the op states application fee to be 7,600 baht.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a farang woman be exempt in the same way she doesn't have to show money to get an annual extension of stay ?


Huh? I have to show my $$ every year.

The farang women with Thai husbands don't have to. I'm not one of them.

----------


## natalie8

misskit, I was curious about that too. I never need to show money, a nice twist on 'discrimination'.

----------


## misskit

^I know the ladies married to Thais don't show money. Also if your visa is granted as a dependent of your foreign husband with a visa, you wouldn't have to show money. Comes in handy to be "dependent." 

I don't fall into either of those categories so I have to prove income every year.  :Sad:

----------


## DrAndy

> Classic


do you know what that means, as you seem to overuse it?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Seems the Thai PR (Permanent Residency) backlog is being cleared up. Started earlier this year apparently and, according to chatter over on the dark side, many have now received their PR books right up to 2011 applications. The posters are postulating it is because Immigration wants to jack up the price, presently at 93,000 if married to a thai or 190,000 if single, to a higher rate.

Anyone have any more solid/recent info? Anyone know if applications are being taken for 2012? Seems to me December was some kind of window period for annual applications  - could be wrong.

----------


## Noknoi

It must be hard for a lot of you guys.

----------


## slackula

> Seems the Thai PR (Permanent Residency) backlog is being cleared up. Started earlier this year apparently and, according to chatter over on the dark side, many have now received their PR books right up to 2011 applications.


Interesting. I have been thinking about going for PR for a few years now but never get round to doing anything about it.

Might be nice to have for peace of mind, although my Thai language skills are still crap after a mere 13 years so I'd probably fail the application.

----------


## Phuketrichard

only one question

WHY??

----------


## natalie8

> Seems the Thai PR (Permanent Residency) backlog is being cleared up. Started earlier this year apparently and, according to chatter over on the dark side, many have now received their PR books right up to 2011 applications. The posters are postulating it is because Immigration wants to jack up the price, presently at 93,000 if married to a thai or 190,000 if single, to a higher rate.


I think PR would be a good option, especially if you are married to a Thai and you live in Thailand. My hubby and I talked about this when we first got married since we were both living there. We do plan on retiring in southern Thailand so I should find out about the nitty gritty of it.

----------


## joepaai

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> If you have Thai Permanent Residence and travel regularly you simply need to get a Multiple Re-entry Permit which is valid for any number of exits / re-entries for one year.
> 
> 
> My business partner has PR status and every time he leaves the Kingdom he has to apply for an exit visa which he says is a pain in the bum as this process takes a few days to happen.
> 
> He also informed me that he is unable to apply for a multiple entry visa.


Nonsense, he can apply for a multiple 1 year re-entry.  Takes 2 forms and costs 5,700 Baht !!

----------


## superman

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> Seems the Thai PR (Permanent Residency) backlog is being cleared up. Started earlier this year apparently and, according to chatter over on the dark side, many have now received their PR books right up to 2011 applications. The posters are postulating it is because Immigration wants to jack up the price, presently at 93,000 if married to a thai or 190,000 if single, to a higher rate.
> 
> 
> I think PR would be a good option, especially if you are married to a Thai and you live in Thailand. My hubby and I talked about this when we first got married since we were both living there. We do plan on retiring in southern Thailand so I should find out about the nitty gritty of it.


Are farang women made to show the same things as a man in the process of getting PR? Presently a woman farang, married to a Thai, doesn't have to show monies to stay in Thailand ie Marriage Extension.

----------


## natalie8

I don't know about the PR application because we didn't look into it in detail. We only applied for my marriage visa as soon as we registered our marriage, and no, a non-Thai woman does not need to show anything, just answer some questions.

I'm really curious now and I'll go check it out while we're in Thailand for the holidays.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
Such a double standard. The premise (presumably) is that the foreign women only marry rich Thai guys that they've met who were studying at university in America or Europe. So "trophy" white girls. Something to show off even, no threat to the Chinese-Thai establishment merchant class. They have kids with names like Ricky Srisinghanararanakul etc. Whereas, the male foreigners who marry Thai women are a threat to Thailand - why, they might want to come here and buy land or stay here and open businesses that would compete against the Srisinghanararanakulfamily, etc. Thai logic

----------


## Krumble

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> If you have Thai Permanent Residence and travel regularly you simply need to get a Multiple Re-entry Permit which is valid for any number of exits / re-entries for one year.
> 
> 
> My business partner has PR status and every time he leaves the Kingdom he has to apply for an exit visa which he says is a pain in the bum as this process takes a few days to happen.
> 
> He also informed me that he is unable to apply for a multiple entry visa.


I have PR and this is nonsence.  Multiple entries have been available for more than 10 years and before that you wre able to buy as many single entries as you wanted in advance.  Going back for a new single entry re-entry permit one at a time is pointless.  The process of renewing your 1 year re-entry permit is very straightforward.  You just take along your passport, residence book and alien book and 2 forms you can complete online and print out plus the dosh.  If you go in the morning, it is ready at 3.00pm the same day.

----------


## natalie8

Thanks for the info, Krumble.

----------


## Bowzer

I actually wouldn't mind, but my wife is not so keen...

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
All pointless info as they've only started looking at the years of backlog. End of the day, there seems little point in PR. Yes, you can use your Thai baht to buy a condo instead of showing you "imported" the money to LOS. Then again, that means little since you could export then "import" the money again for that purpose. Camarata on TV has some good posts on this - the process, etc. Again, the Thais don't seem keen on really implementing this anyway.

----------


## Gerbil

There is no 'backlog' any more I believe, that was cleared some years back. I know one guy (English) who applied in the window at the end of 2010. It was granted about 15 months later (I think - cant remember exactly, but I know it went through smoothly for him). Some people of course spend longer going 'through the system', but that is usually due to question marks over their eligibility.

If you're western, meet the rules for qualification (and I don't mean just 'scrape through' by earning the minimum required amounts, etc), it's no problem - as long as you hire a good lawyer or you'll be dealing with a shitload of paperwork.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
In the "old" days, you just needed some solid references, prove you could pass the verbal interview in Thai and that was that - plus the cash of course - and proof of unbroken residency. Not sure about now.

----------


## Windknot

> so summing it all up, after working here and paying tax for at least 3 years, or for investing between 3 and 10 million baht here, i can, after paying the paltry sum of around 100,000-200,000 baht, go through a lengthy application process that may or may not be successful depending on the whim of the officials,  and take a test in my thai language skills, if i am succesful, i will be given yet another coloured, book the possession of which will will relieve me of the onerous task of reporting to immigration for 5 minutes every 90 days.
> 
> foreigners can never be thais, however much we pay or however many little books they give (sell) us.


Now I'm confused. The topic of this thread was becoming a Thai citizen. I was under the impression that the 91,000 baht/married and the 190,000 baht/not married was for citizenship and not for PR.

Am I wrong?

Also, what are the current annual income requirements for the retirement visa?

----------

